
Providing Promo Codes - beeswax
https://developer.apple.com/library/content/documentation/LanguagesUtilities/Conceptual/iTunesConnect_Guide/Chapters/ProvidingPromoCodes.html
======
beeswax
Maybe I'm late to the game but it seems Apple now allows all developers to
create promo codes for IAPs as well :)

